# Imac alu servi moins d'un an à vendre !



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous,

J'avais déjà eu l'occasion de venir chercher des infos avant d'acheter mon imac alu, sur ce forum. Mais malheureusement, me revoilà pour vous proposer de l'acheter...
Je crains de ne pas poster dans la bonne rubrique, je suis désolé d'avance.

Pour tout vous dire, mon imac alu fonctionne à merveille, je l'ai acheté (facture à l'appui), en septembre 2007. Je dois m'en séparer pour deux raisons:  la première, c'est qu'il n'est pas assez puissant pour faire des rendus 3D compliqués (rendu d'image 3D d'archi maxwell render, peu y arrive d'ailleurs, enfin dans mes budgets) et la deuxième, c'est que j'envisage l'achat d'un van westfalia pour parcourir l'italie cet été, et sans le sous, je risque pas d'y aller.

En gros, et je posterai des photos à l'appui d'ici qqes jours, il s'agit d'un imac alu acheté le 20.09.2007 auprès d'apple store. (facture à l'appui)

Ecran *24 pouces *(aucune rayure)
processeur: *2.4 Ghz* intel core 2 duo
Memory *2GB* 667 DDR2 SDRAM 2x1Ghz (monté par apple, comme le reste d'ailleurs)
Disque dur de *500 GB *serial ATA drive
Optical Drive Superdrive 8x (DVD+R DL/DVD+RW)
Souris et Clavier *sans fil* (mais c'est à voir, car je possède aussi le clavier avec fil)
Kit CD apple en fr
*Apple Care pris en même temps, donc il reste deux ans de garantie.*

J'ai eu l'occasion d'appeler une fois apple care pour de la poussière qui s'était mis entre la vitre et l'écran, ils ont été royal, ils m'ont changé la vitre, et l'écran (j'ai insisté car ils m'ont dit qu'il n'y avait qu'un peu de poussière, mais bon, ils en avaient amener un neuf.... donc écran neuf en mai 2008 facture à l'appui). 
Aucun pixel mort bien sur, je posterai les photos.

voila, la description me semble complète.
Je fournit en plus le logiciel *Iwork* pour les inconditionnels (acheté en même temps).

Je vends le tout à *1500 euros*.
J'habite tout près de Bordeaux, pour infos, et je préfère rencontrer la personne avant la vente. Voila.

A bientôt, ici ou par mail (philippepeyrefitte@yahoo.fr)

Philippe.
http://philippepeyrefitte.blogspot.com


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

à et j'ai oublié que j'ai mac OSX installé dessus, mais je reformate et réinstalle mac osx (toujours acheté en même temps que la machine) avant la vente, ca va sans dire.


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je ne sais pas si tu as bien lu la charte du forum...   mais pour les PA il y a un espace pour cela

@+

Les Modos ne vont pas tarder...  de passer par là


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

ah ok, je regarde ça plus attentivement ce soir en rentrant. merci.


----------

